# Gun Culture 2.0: The Stats



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Hmmmm......


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Anything anyone can do to educate the newbie. Go out of your way to do it.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

alterego said:


> Anything anyone can do to educate the newbie. Go out of your way to do it.


Absolutely. I liked how the stats again prove the antis liars and a good sign that gun ownership is growing stronger in support.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

My favorite range days are when I'm out with a 1st timer.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Hmmmm......
> 
> View attachment 13371


I wonder where they got those stats. I hope they are accurate but I'm slightly dubious.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I loved it when my wife said "I want to get really good at this!"


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you look close at this chart,,,,,,, Looks like some younger pepole are waking up


----------

